# Twitch Stream laggt



## FunkenSoldat (5. März 2016)

Hallo Liebes Forum,
seit gut 6 Monaten kann ich die Seite Twitch.tv nur noch begrenzt nutzen. Ich habe seit gut 1 Jahr eine 50k Leitung der Deutschen Telekom, davor hatte ich eine 16k Leitung. Nun zum Problem ich gucke dieverse Counter-Strike Streams jedoch nicht wie unter der alten Leitung auf Source sondern nur noch auf medium oder High und selbst dort laggt der Stream extrem. Ich habe mit der Telekom telefoniert jedoch konnte diese nicht feststellen. Sie weise alles von sich ab und meinen es hängt eher ander Verbindung Frankfurt-Twitchserver. Nun kann es ja nicht sein das dieses Problem solange besteht. Was kann ich tun? Ich bin dankbar für jeden Tipp. 

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende  
Grüße Funki


----------



## Bunny_Joe (5. März 2016)

Microsofts Edge Browser unterstützt HLS(HTTP Live Streaming), welches auch von Twitch unterstützt wird. Du kannst also flash in Edge deaktivieren und es in dem nativen player gucken.

Nur eine Zwischenlösung, bis HTML5 auf twitch kommt.


Edit: Ok, vergessen, dass es Edge nur bei Win10 gibt. Ich glaub als einziger anderer browser unterstützt noch Safari HLS(auch auf der Windows Version?)


----------



## Stueppi (5. März 2016)

Benutz das Programm "Live Streamer", damit kannste den Stream im VLC Player schauen, ist deutlich laggfreier und wenn dann fängt der sich auch schneller wieder.


----------



## FunkenSoldat (5. März 2016)

Kannst du mir auch nen Link schicken zum Programm "Live Streamer"? Bei google kommt nur blödsinn...


----------



## Stueppi (6. März 2016)

Twitch.tv im VLC-Player schauen – so geht’s - CHIP


----------



## sensit1ve_ (6. März 2016)

FunkenSoldat schrieb:


> Kannst du mir auch nen Link schicken zum Programm "Live Streamer"? Bei google kommt nur blödsinn...



Bitte sehr:

Releases * chrippa/livestreamer * GitHub

Zusätzlich nutze ich noch den Livestreamer Twitch GUI von Basti Mayer: GitHub - bastimeyer/livestreamer-twitch-gui: A multi platform Twitch.tv browser for Livestreamer


Tante Edit(h): zu langsam


----------

